# Slipstream Windows XP with SATA Drivers



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2004)

For a compleate guide on how to slipstream go here

Integrating SATA drivers in Windows XP SP2 CD, slipstreamed

Many of us use Intel 865GBF or other motherboard with build in SATA ports, for which we have to install the drivers before installing windows by pressing the F6 key & it loads drivers from Floppy, now we all know floppies are not a reliable source anymore & I donâ€™ even have a floppy, so How do I install SATA drivers, this is the way also if U use a SATA drive only, then this way it will install SATA drivers, that all installing other drivers are recommended after installing windows as they can be installed later. This guide is only for motherboard supporting Intel SATA controller, guide for other controllers all U have to do is to find the drivers & extract it in the driver folder given below

Step 1) Download the drivers for your motherboard SATA controller from Intel website, they are Intel Application Accelerator Drivers, to extract we have to use a few command line switches. First extract the contents of the driverâ€™s exe using WinRAR or WinZip to any location. Open the contents of the extracted archive and you'll see Data1.cab and Data2.cab; those files contain the drivers we need. To get the drivers OUT open a command prompts and navigates to the file "Setup.exe".

At the command prompt type

D:\drivers\setup.exe -a -p d:\<path>

Where <path> is the destination folder to extract the drivers for the remainder of this document I will assume you used a directory called drv on d drive

Navigate to d:\drv and there should be a folder called "Driver" open it and there should be 4 files inside coming to 286,347 bytes.

iastor.sys ,iaStor.cat iastor.inf txtsetup.oem

Step 2) Now that we have the essential drivers extracted we'll need to put them in their proper locations on the CD. The first place to add a copy is to the TXTMODE folder of your CD. That is: "d:\xpcd\$OEM$\TEXTMODE" Here you can dump the d 4 Intel files. Location number two is the location specified (or will be specified) in Winnt.sif for OEMpnpDriversPath. Preferred is that U put all the files in folder 1 as they are HD drivers which will be installed first

$OEM$\$1\Drivers\01

Step 3) The third and final location is in the i386 directory which will be located at the root of your CD. This time we only need to be concerned with the *.sys files of each driver set. That would be iastor.sys for this step. I chose to compress these files and I recommend you do the same. Use the MAKECAB utility to do so. You'll end up with "iastor.sy_" and now simply copy both of these files to the i386 directory. Now we're done copying files.

Step 4) The first file to be modified is TXTSETUP.SIF which is in the i386 directory.  This file tells Windows what files to load during the text-only portion of setup. We are going to modify the file to make Windows think that Microsoft put these new driver files in i386 and load them accordingly. Open up TXTSETUP.SIF and do a search for [SourceDisksFiles]. In my file it was on line 181. Now add this text EXACTLY AS SHOWN (except what's in the brackets).

[SourceDisksFiles]
iaStor.sys = 100,,,,,,3_,4,1,,,1,4

There are multiple instances of [SDF]...I added my drivers to the first instance.. Still within TXTSETUP.SIF look for [HardwareIdsDatabase] around line 18270. These entries associate drivers with PCI device Ids detected on the machine. Within this section add these lines:

[HardwareIdsDatabase]
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DF&CC_0104 = "iaStor"

We now need to find [SCSI.load] in TXTSETUP.SIF. Look around line 18725. Add the lines below to this section.

[SCSI.load]
iaStor = iaStor.sys,4

One more section to go...  Find [SCSI] - around line 21059. Add this:

[SCSI]
iaStor = "Intel(R) 82801ER SATA RAID Controller"

That's it for TXTSETUP.SIF. The next file we need to create or modify is WINNT.SIF. If U donâ€™t know how to create it or modify it, check here. Here all we need to do is point OEMpnpDriversPath to the locations we set up. Remember $OEM$\$1\Drivers\01 If that is the location of the Intel files then it should read like this...

OemPnPDriversPath="Drivers\01â€?

Step 5) to test just burn a bootable slipstreamed CD with Windows XP with SP2 integrated & restart and boot from the CD. When it says "Press F6..." you can simply ignore it, or do like I did and give your monitor the finger. Now watch the bar at the bottom of the screen very closely as it lists drivers being loaded. I have a fairly fast machine and I was able to catch a glimpse of "IntelÂ® 82801ER SATA RAID Controller" and being loaded. It does go by very quickly though, so pay attention.

Now I believe at this point your computer will reboot and you'll be taken to the disk formatting and partitioning screen. If you see your hard drive listed then you have success! This works with Intel 865GBF onboard SATA controller for the other ask here, I will write code about that here too. If U get this screen then quit installing windows as this is just a test


----------



## theraven (Aug 13, 2004)

hey thanx man
just what i needed ... i dun believe in floppies too !!
gonna try it out .. thanx a lot !


----------



## superwiz (Aug 14, 2004)

*www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showtopic=13173

This is copied from here,

please give due credit to the original post/author, simply copying and pasting from other forums is not good


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 14, 2004)

It is not copied, the procedure is the same, so U can say it is copied but in fact it just is similar, I do give credit to that auther too, as he helped a lot peoples too


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 14, 2004)

tch tch !! Copy and plagiarising are two different things and as far i can see even the words are same !! Tch tch. Din't expect this frm you saurav .


----------



## JAK (Aug 14, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> tch tch !! Copy and plagiarising are two different things and as far i can see even the words are same !! Tch tch. Din't expect this frm you saurav .



for once we agree....lol  

I too had seen this post at MSFN but didnt want to have a ripp @ saurav.....but :SIGH: everyone aint me...lol... 

But it wud be really nice of u saurav if u mention the ref link in ur posts....  

::Today Sat 14 Aug 2004 I will post in evry new thread in our forum cause i was away from digit forum for 5 very long DAY's and missed it a loooot...so just makin up for the lost time..::


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 15, 2004)

never copied, may just a coninsidence, neyway, All credits to the guys at MSFN.org, Me take nothing, I too followed it from the web, but not MSFN, maybe it was ripped to some place else from MSFN, I searched on Goolge, SATA drivers in sLIPSTREAMED XP

No offence, U don't like it, fine, I take no credit


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 16, 2004)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> never copied, may just a coninsidence, neyway, All credits to the guys at MSFN.org, Me take nothing, I too followed it from the web, but not MSFN, maybe it was ripped to some place else from MSFN, I searched on Goolge, SATA drivers in sLIPSTREAMED XP
> 
> No offence, U don't like it, fine, I take no credit



Well you never copied but got all the words same, if u had copied from 'some other place'  then u shud have mentioned the source aleast. It is not a question of getting/giving credit .......it's a question of morality. And such things do happen at boards so start takin it sportingly rather than just taking a rip @ ppl who have reprimanded u for this .........


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok,Ok, I said na, all credit goes to the above post already, now what else can I do, brake my keyboard???


----------



## maxting (May 1, 2008)

I've prepare another guide on "Slipstreaming SATA drivers into XP boot CD" *maxeasyguide.blogspot.com/2008/04/preparations-for-winxp-installation-cd.html and "Extracting SATA drivers from their EXE" *maxeasyguide.blogspot.com/2008/04/extracting-sata-driver-from-their-exe.html 

It is simple and less command to deal with. Just let the nLite to do it for you.


----------



## nvidia (May 1, 2008)

4 year old thread bumped


----------



## Ponmayilal (May 1, 2008)

Like it or not, Microsoft is hell-bent to push Vista on everyone by hook or crook.Not a lover of Microsoft, I waited for SP1 before I  took to Vista. 

Since XP is on its way out, I think this tut may not be appropriate at this point of time and if one searches he can find umpteen tutorials and how tos to slipstream XP SP2 and the the drivers including SATA drivers.And yep as long back as July 2006 I had done this. They have already outlived their utility and with Vista one need not go with this sort of rigmorale since you can load the Sata drivers on your pendrive and feed it into Vista during setup.Not withstanding the many aberrations, Vista does have a lot of good features.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 17, 2008)

Ponmayilal said:


> Like it or not, Microsoft is hell-bent to push Vista on everyone by hook or crook.Not a lover of Microsoft, I waited for SP1 before I  took to Vista.
> 
> Since XP is on its way out, I think this tut may not be appropriate at this point of time and if one searches he can find umpteen tutorials and how tos to slipstream XP SP2 and the the drivers including SATA drivers.And yep as *long back as July 2006* I had done this. They have already outlived their utility and with Vista one need not go with this sort of rigmorale since you can load the Sata drivers on your pendrive and feed it into Vista during setup.Not withstanding the many aberrations, Vista does have a lot of good features.


can you read the date of the post ? To give you an idea, the date you mentioned in your post is hilighted. saurav made this post in *august 2004*, damn you.


----------



## Ponmayilal (May 18, 2008)

^^ yep,someone had raked up an old thread . I knew it. What all I had stated is that at this point of time this tutorial is not of any significance (to be raked up now or any other tutorial for it - this is what I implied. I should have perhaps stated so more explicitly).The date I had given was when I did it, to emphasize how it has become irrelevant today.Please read the post carefully and I have not cast any aspersions on gx_saurav,as you perhaps imagine.

Your concern is totally misplaced as is your language.Please mind your language and learn to be polite even when making adverse comments.You do have a right to express yourself but without using abusive slangs like damn you ,****off and things like that.

Moderators may please note and delete any posts that use such language.


----------

